# [SOLVED] Intermittent Network Connection Loss



## gh567 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi,

Apologies if this is in the wrong place as its my first post. I did a search but couldn't find anything completely specific to my issue so sorry as well if there's already an answer here somewhere.

Basically I'm having an issue where my PC is dropping its connection to my network in some way, at random times of the day. It's connected via a LAN cable and this doesn't seem to be on the network side of things as the other people on my network have no issues at all. 
The only way you can "see" it happening is by using a -t ping in cmd, which I've attached to help demonstrate the issue, otherwise you only know its happened as no internet pages will load and any online activities you're doing won't work. It won't display as disconnected in the system tray icon.
I can have long periods of connectivity and then all of a sudden it will drop out for anywhere upwards of 2 - 3 minutes, 10 was roughly the longest its done before I gave up and went away from my PC. However it always connects again by itself if its this issue that's occurred. 

There's 5 of us at my house, each with roughly 2 to 3 devices on the network, so I did wonder if this was causing the network to be saturated giving me these periods of no connectivity. However it only ever seems to be my PC that has this happen and I believe I disproved this as there was a number of devices disconnected and I was still getting this issue, as well as connecting another device to the network without any issues while mine was working/not working.

I also tried using a static IP and manual DNS settings to see if it was something in the automatic configuration that wasn't working, however this didn't make any difference either.

Lastly I also tried resetting TCP/IP with the netshell command (netsh int ip reset) in cmd. This also didn't seem to make any difference.

This is quite an annoying and mystifying issue as I can be in the middle of something and then all of a sudden it'll just drop, stay disconnected for a period of time, then reconnect again by itself.

I hope I've covered it all, thanks in advance for any help that is given as this has become quite an annoying problem!

Cheers..


----------



## gh567 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Intermittent Network Connection Loss*

I've attached another image to help demonstrate the problem...

Thanks!


----------



## alifaizan (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Intermittent Network Connection Loss*

Have you tried re-installing your router drivers? If installing the driver does not fix the problem, go into Windows Update and ensure that your computer is fully patched for both important and optional updates. Call Windows Update repeatedly as long as it can find anything to install.

If you want to dig in this more you can check out ServerFaqs. They might have the answer to your question.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent Network Connection Loss*

Have you tried swapping network cables with another device and checking if it does the same on another port and cable?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Intermittent Network Connection Loss*

How are you connecting, Wireless, or Ethernet. 

Take a look here; http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html

I would start by pinging hosts on your LAN, to see if the issue is internal, rather than pinging Google to start out.

If your LAN checks out good, with no drops, then it will be between your Router / Modem, and the WAN.


----------



## gh567 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Intermittent Network Connection Loss*

Hi guys,

thanks for the replies. Yes I've updated all the drivers that I can through device manager, there's no extra drivers available that I can see.

I don't believe its the network cable as it was happening when the PC was running purely on WiFi also.

I tried doing a ping loop both when the PC was connected and disconnected and got reply's both time. Also pinged a couple of hosts on the LAN without any issues too.

Perhaps updating the BIOS would help?

Cheers,


----------



## gh567 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Intermittent Network Connection Loss*

Thanks for the help guys. I managed to fix this with a BIOS update.

Cheers..


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent Network Connection Loss*

If possible, please mark the thread as Solved (using the drop down menu at the top of the thread, Thread Tools). Glad you got it fixed.


----------

